# Foam brain



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Toetag said:


> Take a brain jello mold and pour latex in and slush it around pour off excess let dry then pop out and powder both sides with color set powder so its doesnt stick to itself (thats what i use anyway) then place latex piece back in mold and pour foam or spray foam in and let sit till cured.


Toetag,
Great job.  Very smart to come up with this result!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Can you leave them hollow and eat soup out of them?Nice job.


----------

